# Lost all power! Does someone know?



## trever hill (May 25, 2009)

I have an 85 300zx. we drove the car and that night parked it. the next day we disconnected the battery and wired a stereo harness. then when we reconnected the battery, we had no power at all. no dash lights, no lights anywhere, no turn over, no anything. my dad thinks it's the ignition switch, but the clock (which is always on 24/7) is not.this wouldn't be the ignition switch.the battery is good we tested it. we tried the theft relay and a black fusible link with no luck. please....help......


----------



## mtaft (Aug 4, 2006)

Same thing happend to me on my '87, turns out it was a bad fuseable link


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

mtaft said:


> Same thing happend to me on my '87, turns out it was a bad fuseable link


2nd. fuseable link.


----------



## stormmage88 (Jul 16, 2009)

same thing happend to me all my power went out and it was an fuseable link


----------



## trever hill (May 25, 2009)

*thanks all you*

thank all your replies. I found out what the problem was. can you guess what it was? I didn't notice a wire connected to the positive cable. it fell down and out of site. I took the battery out and seen it laying there. it works fine now. thanks....


----------

